# Change your avatar/pic for a good reason !!



## tomberyx (Mar 1, 2022)

*War is not a solution !!

Share my opinion and change your avatar/pic now.*


----------



## tpax (Mar 1, 2022)

Wow, you're so original.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)

But I already sent my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tpax (Mar 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> But I already sent my thoughts and prayers.


I hope they'll get delivered soon.


----------



## Deleted member 585564 (Mar 1, 2022)

tpax said:


> I hope they'll get delivered soon.


idk, do they have amazon prime?


----------



## AlexMCS (Mar 1, 2022)

tomberyx said:


> *War is not a solution !!
> 
> Share my opinion and change your avatar/pic now.*



Nah bro.
You're not the boss of me.
I support peace, but not these kinds of "movements". 
Especially when commotion for wars and disasters is so selective (north of the equator + Australia).
My prayers shall suffice for this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2022)

Oh wow you are so virtuous. Too much effort for me I am afraid.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 1, 2022)

tomberyx said:


> *War is not a solution !!
> 
> Share my opinion and change your avatar/pic now.*


I do get what you are trying to do but changing avatars is not a solution. It will achieve nothing. Putin isn't gonna check the temp and think shit I better end this horrible unjust war because a few temp members have changed their avatar. Ukrainians aren't gonna pop up on the temp and be all thankfully for the fact that a few members have changed their avatar in support. Ect ect


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2022)

I would like to put the balls of steel of President Zelensky but as limited pixels and being a mod this would be a problem.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 1, 2022)

Let me think about it...
Where can I find a pic of Putin as a cute gal?


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Let me think about it...
> Where can I find a pic of Putin as a cute gal?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


 Holy shit that's Kate Blanchett!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2022)

I am changing my avatar to a more smug Squid Girl. My increasing smugness is a great reason to change that


----------



## Deleted member 585564 (Mar 1, 2022)

Flame said:


> I would like to put the balls of steel of President Zelensky but as limited pixels and being a mod this would be a problem.


do it. no balls.


----------



## tomberyx (Mar 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I do get what you are trying to do but changing avatars is not a solution. It will achieve nothing. Putin isn't gonna check the temp and think shit I better end this horrible unjust war because a few temp members have changed their avatar. Ukrainians aren't gonna pop up on the temp and be all thankfully for the fact that a few members have changed their avatar in support. Ect ect



Yes, that's right, what can an avatar do? Nothing for Putin! That's for sure. But as a sign that we don't share POOtin's intentions.


----------



## duwen (Mar 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I do get what you are trying to do but changing avatars is not a solution. It will achieve nothing. Putin isn't gonna check the temp and think shit I better end this horrible unjust war because a few temp members have changed their avatar. Ukrainians aren't gonna pop up on the temp and be all thankfully for the fact that a few members have changed their avatar in support. Ect ect


...but on the other hand it could be the one thing that pushes him to crash the ISS into America and launch all the nukes.


----------



## AlexMCS (Mar 1, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Let me think about it...
> Where can I find a pic of Putin as a cute gal?



Google Kelyn Kuhn


----------



## djpannda (Mar 1, 2022)

tpax said:


> I hope they'll get delivered soon.


aww someones mad they can buy 10 Rubles for a 1 Penny


Russia's ruble worth less than 1 cent after West tightens sanctions


----------



## tpax (Mar 1, 2022)

djpannda said:


> aww someones mad they can buy 10 Rubles for a 1 Penny
> 
> 
> Russia's ruble worth less than 1 cent after West tightens sanctions


I can buy 123 RUB for 1 EUR. Pretty good deal, if you ask me.


----------

